# Snack Stick fillers and binders



## smokin swede (May 31, 2010)

I just finished my first batch of beef snack sticks (sorry no qview this time). Although they're a little ugly, they taste great. Two questions tho. They are greasy to the touch, is this normal? (possibly got too hot, went to 162 degrees) Also I didn't use the powered milk the recipe called for, is this necessary and how does it alter the stix? (texture, taste, moisture) I used sheep casings, cured overnight in the fridge, and started them in my homemade watt burner at 100 and raised the temp every 2 hrs until 170 and the internal was 162. Then a cold water bath and bloom for an hour.


----------



## wl_kb3 (May 31, 2010)

I do my sticks pretty much the same way and they have not turned out greasy but I am usually using venison. Not sure if it makes a big difference between that and beef or not.


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 6, 2010)

What was your ratio on lean to fat on your beef??????


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2010)

All I can say is when I made a couple pounds of Pepperoni, I had a similar experience. It was all beef, smoked to 160˚. It was just moist on the outside (no skin), but after I soaked it for 10 minutes in ice water, the surface became greasy to the touch. I just wiped it off with dry paper towels, and it was fine. All I used was 80/20 Beef, TQ, and seasonings (no fillers--not stuffed).

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 6, 2010)

Now I have made a few batches of snack sticks before. I can't recall them getting a greasy feeling to them thou. Maybe you just got them alittle to hot and some of the fat inside melted and you should be alright. If not then you have learned a lesson for sure. To make sure that the heat doesn't get to hot is the smoker. Now have you ate any of them??? That's about the best of find out if you screwed up. If they taste fine we will keep your secret here between us


----------



## smokin swede (Jun 6, 2010)

Couldn't have screwed them up too bad. Everybody seems to like them. Now that they have set in the fridge for a few days they seem better, Guess I panicked too soon. Next time I might kick up the cayenne a bit, otherwise I'll leave the recipe alone. As far as the fat/lean ratio, I used chuck roasts so I'm guessing 85/20 or so. I'm going to watch the internal temps closer at the end, they shot up 10 degrees in the last half hour. Still wondering what the nonfat dried milk would do. Might try some in the next batch which will be real soon.


----------

